
Show HN: Launch a crawler to download images from all over the web - mehsan769
https://www.mixnode.com/tutorials/launch-a-crawler-to-find-download-and-store-images-from-all-over-the-web
======
spoondocz
Give me one reason I should use this when there is Apache Nutch and it's free?

~~~
mehsan769
The cost of crawling will be many times lower than Apache Nutch.

It's fully managed: nutch is NOTORIOUS for being hard to set up and maintain.
It could take you months before you can launch a mid-scale crawl using
nutch...

